# Have never thought about Nook before....



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

because I live in Australia, and B&N dont sell ebooks to us down here.  But as I am lucky enough to be visiting USA next month, then I realised I can go into a B&N store and buy one.  So, I guess my question is, what are the advantages of the nook over the kindle?  Assuming I can get books other than buy them from B&N.  I see that many kindlers have both nook and kindle, so I am curious as to why that it is.  I havent even seen a nook...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got one because I can check out library ebooks with it. I've also been able to share a few with others using the LendMe feature (which is limited to some books and only once per book, but there's a facebook page where people list their books) I've gotten a couple that way too.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

When my DH asked me why I want a nook when I already have a K2 my answer was, it's about options and choices. Like chocolate or vanilla  I love my nook. When people say the page turns are slower or it's harder to navigate I find that a little irritating. I have had no problems with the navigation. And as for the page turns, I mean really how fast do you need a page to turn.  It's certainly faster than a paper book and just as fast as my K2. Can't compare to a K3 cause I don't own one. And I find the screen to be just as clear and crisp as my K2, even slightly better. But last night I finally got up the courage to download my first library book and it worked like a charm! Now, just one more reason to love my nook 

ETA: Ohhh and the swipe feature! How could I have forgotten that  I LOVE this feature!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks people.  So borrowing Library Books seems like a great idea. And a touch screen.  My husband would be just like yours Kindled Spirit, he would not get it either. 

Which of the two devices are nicer to read on, or is that a loaded question!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Ohhhhh that is a loaded question, LOL! I am sure the majority of people on here that own both will say Kindle. But I will be in the minority and say I have really enjoyed reading on my nook. I just love the page swipe feature.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Thanks people. So borrowing Library Books seems like a great idea. And a touch screen. My husband would be just like yours Kindled Spirit, he would not get it either.
> 
> Which of the two devices are nicer to read on, or is that a loaded question!


I still love my K3 the best for reading. The screen is much easier to read on the K3 than the nook I think. I would say my nook is very similar to my K2 to read on. The nook is nice though and I like it because I can use it for library books. The page forward/backward buttons are harder to push on mine than on any of the kindles...probably why they have had issues with the cracked bezels, not sure. The swipe method works ok.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Thanks people. So borrowing Library Books seems like a great idea. And a touch screen. My husband would be just like yours Kindled Spirit, he would not get it either.
> 
> Which of the two devices are nicer to read on, or is that a loaded question!


Pushka, you need to look into borrowing from libraries. Not all systems allow this, and it might particularly be an issue out of country.

Bets


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have both - I think I posted on another thread about why, but bottom line is I had a lot of books I'd picked up free from other sources (Borders, B&N, Kobo, Sony) with iPhone apps.  I had the small Sony reader that I'd bought before nook came out.  Recently I found out (here on KB I think) that I could put Sony books on a nook, but not B&N books on the Sony.  So it made sense to make the switch to a reader that could read ePubs from all those sources.  After I bought it, I found out that I did have access to libraries where I could download ePub and/or PDF books.  Talk about serendipity!  My local library didn't have library books and all the out of state libraries I'd heard about were prohibitively expensive if you could get a card at all.  

As far as which I prefer reading on, I still prefer the Kindle.  I do find the K2 easier to navigate - I'm just not a huge fan of the touchscreen overall (with nook, too often you have to leave your book to do something like turn on wireless).  The swipe feature for turning pages is great, but tricky.  It works maybe 75% of the time for me on first swipe.  Maybe I'm just not a good swiper, maybe my touchscreen isn't quite right.  Who knows?  Screenwise they're about the same (I have a K2 so that's my comparison).  It's a bit heavier than the K2, page turns do seem a bit slower on the nook, and I really miss collections.  

If you're thinking of library books, and you have a good selection of library books available to you, a Sony would work for you too since you wouldn't be buying B&N content anyway, and if I'm not mistaken you can purchase from the Sony store (but don't take my word on that - I know they're available internationally but can't speak to Australia specifically).  Take a look at both while you're here and see which you like better.  You can see them all at Best Buy stores.  But you'll see a better selection of nook covers at a Barnes & Noble store - they do have some nifty ones, but I have to say I loved both the Sony-made covers I had for my Sony reader.  Slim, light, and one had a built-in light that I just loved.  

Oh and yeah - my husband thinks I'm a bit crazy too.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a K2 and a Nook.  I use the Nook primarily for reading library books.  My local library has a pretty good selection, and I also got a card from the Philadelphia Free Library for $15 for a year.  I love both of my reading devices, but the Kindle is still my preferred reader.  Looking at the statistics, I think the Nook is only 2 ounces heavier, but for some reason it feels heavier than that.  I've ordered a Noreve cover for my Nook and am hoping it'll be more comfortable to hold.

But you can't beat getting the free library books.  Just as an example, I'm in the Book Count here on Kindleboards.  For the month of September, I've read 11 books so far, and 8 of those were free library books.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I have a K2 and a Nook. I use the Nook primarily for reading library books. My local library has a pretty good selection, and I also got a card from the Philadelphia Free Library for $15 for a year. I love both of my reading devices, but the Kindle is still my preferred reader. Looking at the statistics, I think the Nook is only 2 ounces heavier, but for some reason it feels heavier than that. I've ordered a Noreve cover for my Nook and am hoping it'll be more comfortable to hold.
> 
> But you can't beat getting the free library books. Just as an example, I'm in the Book Count here on Kindleboards. For the month of September, I've read 11 books so far, and 8 of those were free library books.


That's one of the reasons I think Amazon really has the better overall business model. Sure I'd love to put library books on my Kindle, but if the overall business model is really like razors/razor blades (or in the tech world, printers/printer cartridges) and the real money is made from selling eBooks, not Kindles or nooks, Amazon's in a much better position long term. I have yet to spend money for an eBook from Barnes & Noble. I do have a few purchased books on my nook that were either good deals from Sony or Kobo, none from B&N. And now with the ability to get library books, there's not much chance that'll change. In fact, I'm reading a library book right now.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Good point.  I am considering a Nook right now and it is only to read library books.  I can't imagine a situation where I would be an ebook from B&N rather than Amazon (even if there is another negotiation issue with the publishers, I likely would just wait it out).  There has been one short story I bought for my B&N app on my iPhone b/c Amazon did not have it available as a short story (only in an anthology).  But I think that is an exception to what I will typically do.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Meemo said:


> That's one of the reasons I think Amazon really has the better overall business model. Sure I'd love to put library books on my Kindle, but if the overall business model is really like razors/razor blades (or in the tech world, printers/printer cartridges) and the real money is made from selling eBooks, not Kindles or nooks, Amazon's in a much better position long term. I have yet to spend money for an eBook from Barnes & Noble. I do have a few purchased books on my nook that were either good deals from Sony or Kobo, none from B&N. And now with the ability to get library books, there's not much chance that'll change. In fact, I'm reading a library book right now.


Hmmm... I'm not sold on it being a better business model. When I was buying my eReaser I came so very close to buying a Nook and one of the main reasons was because it could use library books and Kindle can't. I did a lot of research and eventually changed my mind but other people have passed on the Kindle because it doesn't offer library books. For every person that buys a different eReader, Amazon will never get any eBook sales. Some people who originally thought they would use library books might end up buying those books because they don't want to wait or want the hassle. When I had planned to buy the Nook and use some library books, I still planned to buy books from B&N so they would have been making eBook sales to me. Every ebook sold to a person that bought a different eReader is an eBook sale made not to Amazon.

Pushka, if you want the Nook for library books, I agree with Betsy to make sure that will work in Australia. If you do buy a Nook, have time to spend with it while you are still in the USA to check it out and make sure that it works. I have seen Nooks in different B&N stores that didn't work properly.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Pushka, if you want the Nook for library books, I agree with Betsy to make sure that will work in Australia. If you do buy a Nook, have time to spend with it while you are still in the USA to check it out and make sure that it works. I have seen Nooks in different B&N stores that didn't work properly.


I am looking forward to having a little play. There is a B&N in the mall where my Boston Hotel is, so that will be on the list, along with walking the Freedom Trai!  Saw 'The Town' on Saturday night - hmm, Charleston looks um, interesting....although if I bump into Ben Affleck there it would be worth it!


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I have both. I have the Kindle 3 because there were books I couldn't get through B&N that I wanted. Which do I prefer? I love my NOOK because I like the touch keyboard & touch page turn much better than the Kindle keyboard & page turn. The plus for the Kindle is it is lighter & like I said I can get books via amazon that I can't get through B&N.

With NOOK coming out with its update at the end of November I no longer will be able to complain about lack of organization. I'm a happy camper.

I don't know which will work better for you in Australia. I know a lot of people have Sony's & I like it except for its store & price.*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> Hmmm... I'm not sold on it being a better business model. When I was buying my eReaser I came so very close to buying a Nook and one of the main reasons was because it could use library books and Kindle can't. I did a lot of research and eventually changed my mind but other people have passed on the Kindle because it doesn't offer library books. For every person that buys a different eReader, Amazon will never get any eBook sales. Some people who originally thought they would use library books might end up buying those books because they don't want to wait or want the hassle. When I had planned to buy the Nook and use some library books, I still planned to buy books from B&N so they would have been making eBook sales to me. Every ebook sold to a person that bought a different eReader is an eBook sale made not to Amazon.
> 
> Pushka, if you want the Nook for library books, I agree with Betsy to make sure that will work in Australia. If you do buy a Nook, have time to spend with it while you are still in the USA to check it out and make sure that it works. I have seen Nooks in different B&N stores that didn't work properly.


That would be true if Kindle were the only way to read Amazon's eBooks. But you can read them on phones, computers, iPads. So they can still sell eBooks to people who don't own an actual Kindle. Not to mention there are plenty of folks out there willing to strip DRM and put books from any store on whatever reader they want. (Not me, or I wouldn't have bothered with the nook.) One of the moderators on the nook forum posted today that he's never downloaded a book from B&N to his nook - all his books come from other sources.

Of course, there's a segment of people who won't buy from Amazon period, because they see Amazon as an Evil Empire.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

One of the reasons I picked the Nook over the Sony was that I may want sometime to purchase an ebook from B&N and wouldn't be able to read it on the Sony or Cybook Opus that I already had.  I still haven't bought any ebooks from B&N and won't unless it's not available at Amazon or it costs less than Amazon's.  Now I would think differently.  I'm not buying much of anything these days, so that is no longer a factor.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

For some time now, I have been debating about getting a second reader for the purpose of using the library borrowing feature.  I was holding off because I have a boatload of books on my K3 and had a hard time justifying spending the money.  I also wasn't sure which one to go with.  

I just received some recognition award points at work that I was able to convert to $150 in B&N gift cards.  So, I have ordered the cards and will go purchase the Wi-Fi Nook when they are delivered.  I really appreciate all of the good information in this portion of the boards.  You all helped me to make my decision.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## e.West (Sep 29, 2009)

Pushka, 

As some of the replies indicate, the Nook utilizes the ePub format, which is more of a regulated standard than the Mobi protocol used by Amazon for the Kindle.  This allows some---some---transferring between reading devices which also feature ePub, e.g. Sony, Kobo, Cruz, etc.

Secondly, the small but power-hungry LCD on the Nook gobbles watts while you read---or let the device sit, so battery longevity is an issue.  This is particularly true for the Nook Color.

In the end, it really comes down to product and price though.  Can you get the reading material you want at B&N or at Amazon?

Your choice, my friend.

e.West


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Having both a Nook and a Kindle is very nice. If you live in an area where you have a good selections of library ebooks, you will be glad that made the investment and bought both. 

I now have a Sony PRS-350, Nook Color and  Nook Classic 3G+WIFI. After trying all three the Nook Classic is going up for sale. I love both the Sony and the Nook Color. Both are excellent devices. 

The Nook Classic is also nice but I like the K3 much better and I don't need 4 ereaders.

I hope you enjoy your Nook. If you are looking for a Nook Classic 3G+Wifi refurbished but like new, let me know.


----------

